# 18.03.2008 21:00 Uhr Java Entwickler Chat zum Thema Lightweight JavaEE mit Spring



## Thomas Darimont (10. März 2008)

Hallo,

am Dienstag den 18.03.2008 ab 21:00 Uhr gibts wieder einen Java Entwicklerchat. Diesmal zum Thema Lightweight JavaEE mit Spring. Präsentiert von dem JEE / Spring Experten Oliver Gierke.

Abstract:
Einführung in die Anwendungsentwicklung mit Spring. Gezeigt werden einfache DependencyInjection, Containerkonfiguration, einfaches Remoting, Standalonebetrieb, Deployment in einen Webcontainer (Tomcat). Diskussion der Arbeitsweise, Testbarkeit, Anwendungsarchitektur.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Oliver Gierke (10. März 2008)

Das nächste mal bitte tiefer stapeln . Aber zumindest Termin, Titel und Abstract stimmen 

REINHAUN!


----------



## Oliver Gierke (18. März 2008)

*18.03.08 - 21:00 JavaChat / Webinar zu Spring*

Letzter Aufruf an alle Fahrgäste, bitte einsteigen! 

Los gehts im IRC:

Server: irc.tutorials.de
Channel: #java

REINHAUN!


----------



## Oliver Gierke (21. März 2008)

Beispielcode zum ausprobieren:

http://www.synyx.de/de/galleries/download/schulungen/j2ee-entwicklung-mit-spring-beispielcode.zip


----------

